# What antivirus protection do you use?



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.

So what antivirus do you use and why?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.
> 
> So what antivirus do you use and why?



We also use Norton and on our desktop have automatic renewal.  We got a laptop last fall and bought Norton 360 - more protection/features for less than the renewal on our desktop.  Our renewal was also $40 bucks.  It's ridiculous.  When our subscription comes up again this year we won't renew it.  We'll get it elsewhere for less.  

As for Norton itself, we've never had a problem and it's stopped viruses so overall, I'm happy with the product.


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.
> 
> So what antivirus do you use and why?



The company I was a rep for in Florida provided laptops. They have at least 250 laptops in 5 states...

The IT dept. removed Norton from the Dells and installed *AVG's free version*

It's a good idea to clear cookies etc. frequently...I'm using Foxfire, and it has an option to automatically clear all personal information when you close the browser...


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.
> ...



How about that... I'm using Firefox as well, and I uninstalled the Norton and downloaded the AVG free version. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 23, 2009)

PC-cillin Pro. I buy the disk at the store. You can register and use it on three computers. 
Last time I got it I think it was $39.00.

I have tried the rest and to me this one is the easiest to use. I take the time to block out any unwanted adware. A few minutes of time of putting the permant block on these ad sites and I rarely have any unwanted cookies or spyware/malware.


----------



## k2skier (Apr 23, 2009)

Norton sucks! AVG has been almost flawless, I highly recommend it (the paid version).


----------



## NOBama (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.
> 
> So what antivirus do you use and why?


 AVG. 3 Years and counting... It was liberating to write Norton and tell them to go pork theirself!


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2009)

I hate Norton... I use AVG Free, too, but first run CCleaner and then Ad-Aware.


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Your welcome.

I started using Foxfire when MS's Internet Explorer had some security issues that they had no updates for...

I find it MUCH faster than IE...


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmm... lots of "Norton bad, AVG good." 

With that, I went back to the AVG website and downloaded the pay version, AVG 8.5 free for thirty days. If I like it, I'll buy it.

Although Norton still is regarded as one of the top anti virus software programs, I have no big love for it. I think the way they try and clip you for $40 to renew, but then you can buy a brand new download of the full version for $30, that's not good. I'll ditch them just for that.


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Hmmm... lots of "Norton bad, AVG good."
> 
> With that, I went back to the AVG website and downloaded the pay version, AVG 8.5 free for thirty days. If I like it, I'll buy it.
> 
> Although Norton still is regarded as one of the top anti virus software programs, I have no big love for it. I think the way they try and clip you for $40 to renew, but then you can buy a brand new download of the full version for $30, that's not good. I'll ditch them just for that.



My dad was an electrical engineer. He got into personal computers as a hobby in the early 1980's. He started out with the Texas Instrument TI/99 which used assembly language; a royal pain in the ass..

His first DOS based computer was a Heathkit/Zenith ...

Which leads me to my point...my dad was a huge fan of Peter Norton...I recall this book he bought authored by him..


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.
> 
> So what antivirus do you use and why?



I use Norton, but I use the enterprise version.  They provide better support.


----------



## NOBama (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Hmmm... lots of "Norton bad, AVG good."
> 
> With that, I went back to the AVG website and downloaded the pay version, AVG 8.5 free for thirty days. If I like it, I'll buy it.
> 
> Although Norton still is regarded as one of the top anti virus software programs, I have no big love for it. I think the way they try and clip you for $40 to renew, but then you can buy a brand new download of the full version for $30, that's not good. I'll ditch them just for that.


 You have to scrounge around for the free version... They kinda hide it in an effort to get you to buy the full featured version. The free version works fine and it doesn't expire in 30 days.

On the other hand, maybe you do stuff most of us don't and need the full version.


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 23, 2009)

We could form a club. MS pc owners who dumped Norton for AVG.  
Check out this site Security Tango. 
Security Tango - Keep Your Computer Clean
Nick is a good systems pro, is really good with pcs and small systems, has done a local call in and advice show on PCs. 
He put together this all in one page for PC users security questions. Lots of good stuff. 
Links to sites and Freeware. 
I use Firefox browser, use CCLeaner, and a couple other filters/scrubbers on my PCs. 
There is a lot of good Freeware available, but well rated paid versions are more capable and comprehensive and are better supported.


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 23, 2009)

We could form a club. MS pc owners who dumped Norton for AVG.  
Check out this site Security Tango. 
Security Tango - Keep Your Computer Clean
Nick is a good systems pro, is really good with pcs and small systems, has done a local call in and advice show on PCs. 
He put together this all in one page for PC users security questions. Lots of good stuff. 
Links to sites and Freeware. 
I use Firefox browser, use CCLeaner, and a couple other filters/scrubbers on my PCs. 
There is a lot of good Freeware available, but well rated paid versions are more capable and comprehensive and are better supported.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 23, 2009)

AVG Free Version


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 23, 2009)

Linux ... nothing needed for that.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

What does AVG offer vs. Norton?  What makes it better?  Thanks.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 23, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Linux ... nothing needed for that.



Yeah, I don't use any anti-virus on my Linux computer.

BTW - Win 7 beta is pretty good, if you have any interest at all in Windows.  I've found it to be very stable, fast, and easy to use.


----------



## Phate (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't use an anti virus.


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> What does AVG offer vs. Norton?  What makes it better?  Thanks.



First...it's free. 

Second... you get automatic updates as often as daily.

Third... you don't pay for those updates...

Fourth... no annoying pop-ups.

Fifth: It's user friendly.

Sixth: It works.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 23, 2009)

Steerpike said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Linux ... nothing needed for that.
> ...



Naw, I'm to happy with Ubuntu to switch back. I may "test" it someday.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > What does AVG offer vs. Norton?  What makes it better?  Thanks.
> ...



Thanks.  Except for the free part (I like the free part ) Norton does all that too.  I'll have to look into it AVG some more.  We've never had any problems with Norton.


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... lots of "Norton bad, AVG good."
> ...



I've got an Associates Degree in Electrical Engineering myself. We were taught basic computer language, programing, DOS, binary and such too. It just didn't hold my interest like something mechanical does though.

I do like the Firefox browser compared to the I.E..


----------



## jillian (Apr 23, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



well, you know the old adage, if it ain't broke...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Firefox just rules! 

I actually miss the simpler ASM with MS-DOS, yeah, you had to do it all on your own but it made coding more fun.


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't even know there was a computer section.... sorry. (I should have looked more I guess.)

Thanks for moving it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I've got an Associates Degree in Electrical Engineering myself. We were taught basic computer language, programing, DOS, binary and such too. It just didn't hold my interest like something mechanical does though.
> 
> I do like the Firefox browser compared to the I.E..



Oh, we switched to FireFox within the past few months and love it over IE.  Faster, nice features (love tabbing favorites) and the auto spell-check is great.  College daughter told us about it; good to know all that money is benefiting us too!


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Back in the day of monochrome monitors, with bright green lettering, I programed our families first computer to continually scroll "Happy Birthday Sarah," for my sister on her birthday by just hitting any key. I know... big deal... but, it was back then. They were impressed...


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an Associates Degree in Electrical Engineering myself. We were taught basic computer language, programing, DOS, binary and such too. It just didn't hold my interest like something mechanical does though.
> ...



Faster, yes. Spell check, best thing since sliced bread. It underlines things misspelled in red, put your cursor over it, right click, and there's all the suggestions for the correct spelling. Great stuff. There's quite a few here that ought to use it...


----------



## Tech_Esq (Apr 23, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Steerpike said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



I wish I could switch. Too many BS programs I have to use. I suppose I could use them all RDP, but.....not sure. I kept Linux on a dual boot for years, but got away from it when I got my new laptop.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I didn't even know there was a computer section.... sorry. (I should have looked more I guess.)
> 
> Thanks for moving it.



It's okay, that's what we're here for.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 23, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Isn't it though?  I'm Monkish about stuff like that and FireFox just makes it so much easier.  Only problem, it highlights everyone else's mistakes too.  There's _a lot_ of red underlining going on 'round  here!


----------



## Tech_Esq (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, here's my free consulting advice:

1) Make Firefox your default browser (It breaks a lot of spy ware)

2) Operate your computer as a user not an administrator. Only go to admin mode when you need to.

3) Use AVG-Free for anti-virus

4) If you do get malware, you can clean it by downloading Malwarebytes It's the best stuff I've used lately.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Apr 23, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I had to use IE one day on here 'cuz I was on another computer and I was so freaked out about misspellings. It almost took the fun out of it.


----------



## WorldAHope (Apr 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > What does AVG offer vs. Norton?  What makes it better?  Thanks.
> ...


NORTON is a pig on the pc's resources, and it keeps trying to add its own programs and run your pc for you. Same with Zonealarm's AV. 
F that. 
AVG is simple, easy, very effective. Their paid version has better protection and features than the freeware. 
I recommend looking at it.


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

This is what I use for my PC scrubber.... Tuneup Utilities 2009.


----------



## Dis (Apr 23, 2009)

jillian said:


> I hate Norton... I use AVG Free, too, but first run CCleaner and then Ad-Aware.



I have/do all of that, plus I have a firewall.


----------



## melfromsymantec (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi 'Pale Rider',

I'm Melinda and represent Symantec on behalf of their PR Department.

On occasion stores will have sales that might be cheaper than our renewal price.
You should check out sites like pricegrabber.com, bizrate.com and shopping.com.

Let me know if I can assist with any other issues you may be having.

Regards,
Melinda


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 23, 2009)

*sigh* Windoze drools.


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm using Norton but I forgot that McAfee offers free antivirus software to all DoD employess and families so I think I might use McAfee soon.


----------



## 007 (Apr 23, 2009)

melfromsymantec said:


> Hi 'Pale Rider',
> 
> I'm Melinda and represent Symantec on behalf of their PR Department.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the public relations speech, but my suggestion to you would then be, take a memo back to head quarters that say's,_ "don't gouge existing customers $10 more for a renewel than we charge for our initial download."_ And yes, it's $10 cheaper on YOUR website miss, not pricegrabber or bizrate.

Thanks, but thanks for nothing. I'm running AVG now.


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 24, 2009)

Pale Rider said:


> I've had Norton for years but they're starting to piss me off. My subscription has expired but I notice when I click on renew it takes me to their website and a renewal costs $39.99. But if I simply do a search for antivirus programs, I can dowload the entire new 2009 Norton antivirus for ten bucks less. Why are these people trying to gouge existing customers and not new customers? It pisses me off. It's just enough for me to never use Norton again.
> 
> So what antivirus do you use and why?



AVG. There's a completely free version (with slightly fewer features) and a a couple of "full" versions. Have no problem with the free version at all. In fact, I also use it on our network at the office. Norton managed to screw-up our network protocols until I disabled some of the features. AVG has that little icon next to the web sites that indicates they are "safe" just as Norton does.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Naw, I'm to happy with Ubuntu to switch back. I may "test" it someday.



Not a huge fan of Ubuntu, but there have been a few iterations since I used it. I use OpenSUSE, which has been great.


----------



## WillowTree (Apr 24, 2009)

k2skier said:


> Norton sucks! AVG has been almost flawless, I highly recommend it (the paid version).







Mee too.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Ok, here's my free consulting advice:
> 
> 1) Make Firefox your default browser (It breaks a lot of spy ware)
> 
> ...



Why?


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 24, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here's my free consulting advice:
> ...



When logged onto in administrator mode it is more possible for a script to install automated installs. In Windoze it doesn't make as much of a difference (don't know about Macs), but in Linux the programs are isolated from the rest, and in order to install programs you have to log in as administrator, using a "super user" password during a desktop session is a temporary log on for administration which times out automatically. You can run and view these program files but you cannot change or install without administration privileges. It's the same technique that prevents people from uploading their own websites over others. In Windoze you have actually make a user account and limit the access, but often times that will frustrate people since in order to switch you have to log out and back in.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 24, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 25, 2009)

i use free avast.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been using NOD-32 from ESET, for quite a while now....very light on system and never need to worry about updating i also have Windows Defender which comes with the system,have never had a problem....also have router and firewall on and make sure i keep the upgrades on auto...and use Firefox too....


----------



## Yukon (Apr 27, 2009)

I believe in the power of Holy Water. I have some which was blessed by the Pope and I sprinkle it on my self daily for protection against all evil. I have also found that Super Trojan is very effective against virus and unwanted pregnanacy.

p.s. If you are not Roman Catholic try wearing garlic around your neck and carry your Bible (RC version).


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)

Yukon said:


> I believe in the power of Holy Water. I have some which was blessed by the Pope and I sprinkle it on my self daily for protection against all evil. I have also found that Super Trojan is very effective against virus and unwanted pregnanacy.
> 
> p.s. If you are not Roman Catholic try wearing garlic around your neck and carry your Bible (RC version).



Good, then please dump some holy water on your computer for us all ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Apr 27, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> > I believe in the power of Holy Water. I have some which was blessed by the Pope and I sprinkle it on my self daily for protection against all evil. I have also found that Super Trojan is very effective against virus and unwanted pregnanacy.
> ...



I was raised Catholic, so it is not really blessed until ...


----------



## Yukon (Apr 27, 2009)

Bfgrn,

Yes you should pay for the Holy Water. Our Pope has to be paid too.


----------



## Dis (Apr 27, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Yukon said:
> ...



Man, those collection plates just get bigger and bigger every year...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 27, 2009)

Yukon said:


> Bfgrn,
> 
> Yes you should pay for the Holy Water. Our Pope has to be paid too.



Derailing ....

Seriously, if you think it works so well, dunk your computer in holy water ... even I can promise you will never get a virus again.


----------



## kakarothusain (Apr 30, 2009)

i only use AVG antivirus system for my system and i found that it is the best antivirus which i have ever used since it does not slows down the computer...


----------

